# Straight outta the barn



## neighbor (Nov 30, 2013)

1946 Westfield Compax Sports Traveler
Does any one have a chainguard for this bike they're looking to sell?
Thanks


----------



## Gasbag (Nov 30, 2013)

Good score. I have a blue '46 Traveler. I need a correct front wheel assembly as mine has an English wheel though it is the correct size. 

Could you check the nut for folding the handlebars for evidence of a broken weld where the handle should be? Mine looks like it might have had a handle though it is hard to tell.


----------



## neighbor (Dec 1, 2013)

I looked at that and haven'tfound evidence that there ever was one. I haven't done anything to the bike except throw a new front tire and tube on it and take it out for a short test ride. short of the chain guard missing nothing seems to have been tampered with resulting in what i believe to be an all original bike, both tires look to be original but the front one had some big tears in it at the rim line.
can you post aphoto of yours on this thread??

I'm wondering should i clean it up or leave it as is, looks like the rims will shine up fairly well as just a test fingernail scrape of the rust produces some shiney chrome underneath.

Thank you for your interest


----------



## Gasbag (Dec 1, 2013)

With the bikes I have restored, it's more of a preservation. I clean and lube all of the bearings and clean up the paint and chrome but leave it original. My bike had a partial repaint somewhere along the way that I'm removing to expose the original paint. I have a hot tank at work that does a great job on the paint removal.


----------



## izee2 (Dec 1, 2013)

Here is a pic of the nut on the bars with the handle.




If anyone has a seat for one of these bikes that they want to part with let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Gasbag (Dec 1, 2013)

izee2 said:


> Here is a pic of the nut on the bars with the handle.
> View attachment 125434
> 
> If anyone has a seat for one of these bikes that they want to part with let me know.
> ...




Thanks for the close up of the handle. Most likely I will duplicate one so I don't need to tote a wrench with me.

I see yours has the reinforcement bars in the rear triangle. Does it a military serial number? If you have a side shot of it, I would like to see it.


----------



## izee2 (Dec 2, 2013)

No Military markings. Serial # puts it from 45'.  

 This is how I got it. Lots of dings and bumps. It needs to be gone over. Something to do over the winter.

 The seat frame was with out a pan so I added the persons pan on the frame and use it to ride. Looks OK for now. (I still would like an original seat)  

Here are a couple pics...


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 4, 2013)

I believe only the military models had the extra brace in the back. Perhaps it was built right before the war ended and never got sent into action. Although isn't there a dispute as to if these bikes were actually used in war time battle?


----------



## izee2 (Dec 4, 2013)

It has been my understanding that these bike were never officially used by the military. They were tested by but never actually issued. There was some postings that said that they were used wartime on military bases but so were other civilian bikes. Who knows. The braced bikes were the ones that were to be used by the military. the welding on these bikes (or at least mine) is consistant with the welds on my Military model  MG serial # Columbia bicycle. Really heavy and ugly. So I would guess they were planning on issuing these to the US military. I hope that someday we can find some info that would verify when how and why these bikes were used.


----------



## neighbor (Dec 5, 2013)

How much oil should I put in the rear hub through the little oil port? 
 I am more experienced with the Sturmey Archer three speed hub where when I buy one I pour it in and spin the cranks, then let all the excess leak out, but with this being a coaster brake hub I'm not sure if i should follow that same procedure.
Thanks


----------

